# Looking for help 536.884700 Code 6258



## BMGLOWACKI (6 d ago)

I was just gifted what appears to be a Craftsman Stage II machine with a drift breaker bar.
Swapped the carb from my childhood Ariens 10/24 that dad bought in the mid 70's.
She fired right up but I need help determining the year so i can source needed additional repair parts.
The machine is all silver.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

It'd probably help if you posted the full size pic, like this:










according to this post, it's a mid 1980s model:






Sears Craftsman Snow Blower -Auger Gear (1986 - 10hp)


A buying guide for lawn mowers, snow blowers, chain saws, and more, complete with product reviews and a online forum community of enthusiasts ready to answer your buying or maintenance questions.




www.abbysguide.com





Quite a few of the parts are discontinued:






Official Craftsman 536884700 snowblower parts | Sears PartsDirect


Craftsman 536884700 snowblower parts - manufacturer-approved parts for a proper fit every time! We also have installation guides, diagrams and manuals to help you along the way!




www.searspartsdirect.com


----------



## AK_Beag (Dec 23, 2020)

Looks pretty complete and in good shape, you'll likely need to fabricate a belt cover. I've got a parts machine (no engine or belt cover on mine), let me know if you need a part that you can't source elsewhere.


----------



## BMGLOWACKI (6 d ago)

AK_Beag said:


> Looks pretty complete and in good shape, you'll likely need to fabricate a belt cover. I've got a parts machine (no engine or belt cover on mine), let me know if you need a part that you can't source elsewhere.


Thanks for the response! 
Fortunately I have the belt cover, but that is where I am struggling.
I am trying to find that correct parts diagram so I can better understand how the auger belt "engages".
There is way too much slop.


----------

